# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles > Bush Recipes Only >  Wild Salad (one variation)

## mountainmark

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Wild Salad (one variation)

4 cups chickweed greens
3 cups black locust blossoms
1/2 cup sorrel leaves and flowers
1/2 cup wild strawberries 
1/2 cup indian cucumber roots
1/2 cup pineapple weed flowers
1/4 cup butternuts
clover blossoms to garnish

Pretty self explanatory, wash and mix all ingredients.

This was an outstanding salad. The chickweed is a mild green and serves as an excellent base, the Black Locust blossoms are delicious with a vanilla-like flavor, the Sorrel adds a nice sourness to the dish, the strawberries add a nice sweetness and color, the pineapple weed adds a citrus element, the Cucumber Roots and Butternuts add nice flavor and texture. I have not yet come up with a wild dressing (am working on getting a hand crank oil press) but I would think a wild cider vinegar and butternut or hazelnut oil would pair nicely with this. I opted to use a strawberry balsamic with this and although it was not wild, it was amazing!!

Enjoy!

----------


## intothenew

You sir, are an Artist.

----------


## Ken

I can almost taste it......

----------


## welderguy

Sounds great, makes me hungry!!

----------


## mountainmark

Thank you gentlemen!

----------


## Ken

And because of YOU, in about 20 minutes I'll be munching on a mixed field greens salad with grilled chicken and raspberry vinaigrette dressing.   :Sneaky2:

----------

